# Removing smoke smell from 06 330i leatherette interior... products?



## BlindGoldfish (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought a CPO 06 330i and the dealer must have used something to mask the smoke smell (or I was high on life since I was getting my first BMW and didn't notice it), but now that I've driven the car for a few days I can smell it. 

Are there any products for both the leatherette and the carpet/ceiling to help remove this smell? Any other tips/tricks? Thanks.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

A few things, is the smell might be coming from the cabin filters, check those and change out...a complete cleaning of all the inside is necessary...meaning under the seats and dash, etc...then I like to use these for the real topper to get all the smell out....you might also have a read at this site for additional cleaning info

http://www.detailcity.org

http://www.topoftheline.com/odbomairvens.html


----------



## skylolow (Mar 20, 2008)

+1 on the odor bombs.

Switch out your cabin filters also before you do it. Also I would use a good household carpet cleaner(one that is used for pet stains usually contains some enzymes that helps battle/kill the odor) on all your flooring. Make sure you wipe down all your windows, trim, etc. Basically every surface you should clean. Then drop in the odor bomb before you go to bed and next morning you should be good. 

On nice days I'd air out the car as much as possible. Then do another odor bomb about a month later or so if needed. Once again on nice days air it out as much possible. 

Overtime with no smoking in the car it should clear out for the most part unless the car was very heavily smoked in for years. But if you didn't notice it when you bought the car chances are it was a casual smoker and you should beable to get the smell out.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to smoke, but could never get the hang of smoking in a car. Tried it a few times and nearly killed myself. I'm amazed when I see people smoking and driving with the windows UP!


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

try ozium... leave it in the car with the AC on running for about 5 minutes then open the doors and shut the car off and let it sit for an hour... i smoke and hid it from my parents and this works all the time.... a litle but goes a long way but a lot of it goes the whole way


----------



## BlindGoldfish (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Do I need to worry about any of these cleaning agents on the leatherette?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

* Smoke*
Its molecules are microscopic and they exhibit a very strong adhesive quality; plus they don't conform to normal cleaning standards. A solvent will not break there bond; a detergent will not suspend them for extraction. More than any other dour problem smoke removal is a process. You cannot eliminate odours by shampooing the interior, and/or spraying a deodorizer. Many odours are caused by micro-organisms such as bacteria, mould, and mildew.

It amazes me that even professionals still think they can eliminate odours by shampooing the interior, and spraying a deodorizer. Nothing is farther from the truth, technically, an odour is an invisible gas, and so it can permeate any material or crevice. Many odours are caused by micro-organisms such as bacteria, mould, and mildew. Not only does shampooing not eradicate these odours, it spreads them over a much wider area! 
You eliminate dour-causing organisms with very specialized chemicals. Look for stains, if there are no stains, use the process of elimination; it is very effective when searching for the source of an odour; floor or seats, mats or carpet? If the vehicle has velour upholstery, a spill can penetrate on contact. If it is vinyl or leather, it will run to the deepest seam. The most important aspect of

removing (as opposed to using a product that will cover it, only for the dour to return later on) or at the very least mitigating an offensive door is that you must find and remove its origin. If you thoroughly clean the interior and it still smells you have not removed the material which is generating the smell. You can use an ozone machine, steam / extractor, scrub, and vacuum etc but if you do not remove the origin the smell will remain.

Always check the following; cabin air filter, ac condensate pan and drain pipe smells and odours

If the interior has a lingering odour from French fries, spilled milk, or misplaced baby diapers or wet pets, use a product that chemically alters the proteins that odour-causing microbes feed on (Auto Internationals Odour Terminator (Valuguard) most odours will be eliminated (http://www.autoint.com) that is non-toxic, non-allergenic, fast acting, without a cover up scent or an offensive perfume smell. Removal of smoke, pet odours, virtually any organically caused mal-odour in carpet, seats, headliners, upholstery and heating and air conditioning ducts. As with all smell and odour removal check the cabin air filter, change as necessary


An extract from one of a series of in-depth © detailing articles by TOGWT ™​


----------



## autogeek (Jul 24, 2008)

Another vote for Dakota - http://www.autogeek.net/dakota-odor-removers.html


----------



## armoredsaint (Apr 16, 2006)

don't forget to clean the headliner too


----------



## skylolow (Mar 20, 2008)

Another product I heard good things about is ZorbX. You can check it out at zorbx.com 

I'd use that to wipe down the surfaces. Only cost about $10 and then use the Bomb to get into all the places your not going to get at. 

Like I said earlier if you didn't notice it on your test drive chances are you'll beable to get rid of the smell quite easily.


----------

